# today, my parents were reported for child abuse.



## tkdprincessxoxo (Jun 17, 2010)

theres child abuse in my house to me. i reported it to my doctor today and im happy i finally took action but i am soooo afraid and upset and crying over whats going to happen.. please talk to me and help me


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I already wrote you a response in the INFP thread.

I just want to say that I wish I could give you a big hug right now.
Calm down,relax fate will take care of everything you'll be alright.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Good for you.

Keep asking questions as much as you can when you talk to the authorities on this. It's a lot scarier when you don't know things. I ran away when I was a lot older than you so I did it all on my own, but I know there are a lot more decisions and options and people involved when you are younger - and a lot more people to tell you things, if you take advantage. It will feel like you have a lot less control, and to be sure you cannot decide everything yourself with so much bureaucracy involved, and rules. But the more you get involved in things, the more they can take you into account, and if you are dealing with people who know what they are doing, they should listen to you and make you feel like you have real power, because you should and do. This isn't just happening _to_ you, this is a choice you made - try to take ownership of it and it'll be less scary, hopefully. You can do this - you've already gotten this far, and in a way that is the hardest part. 

Best of luck.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't really know what to say. But sending massive hugs your way. You brave thing, I wish you the best with all that follows.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Alls I can say is that you are a very strong person, full of courage and maturity, and assure you that this was the right action to take. You should be very proud of yourself for this act of strength.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Its natural, to be upset and afraid. My concern right now is, is that you feel safe. If you or a sibling doesn't, stay over at a friends or relatives. If at anytime you or a siblings life is in danger please call 911 ASAP. 

Take Care and keep us posted.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

tkdprincessxoxo said:


> theres child abuse in my house to me. i reported it to my doctor today and im happy i finally took action but i am soooo afraid and upset and crying over whats going to happen.. please talk to me and help me


You've shown a lot of courage, tkdprincessxoxo. I can understand how you'd be very afraid and upset at the moment. I implore you to keep yourself and your siblings safe (if you have any, that is). Find a trusted friend or relative that you can talk to or spend time with. And, of course, if anything should happen call 9-1-1.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

A lot of good advice here. I'd second the advice to stay with friends or relatives and to call 911 if you or siblings feel unsafe. But most of all, know this: you did the right thing. You felt unsafe and you told someone in an effort to protect yourself and your siblings. Getting help is the most important thing and that's exactly what you did. You are your own hero for protecting yourself.


----------

